# Equalizer Noise



## mj1angier (Jul 15, 2016)

Ok I will just see what the hive mind has to say:

We got our new 250ours and had an Equalizer hitch installed at Camping world. They set it up on our 2007 Toy Tundra.

We pulled from the bay over to their campground for the first night as a trail run of camper. Heard what I think were normal clunks in turns Un-hooked to go out for supper.

Reattached the next day and all seamed good. We went into a small town to shop. As we were making turns in town, we get a loud chatter sound. I thought one of the stabilizer legs had dropped.

Hopped out and checked but they were up. Wife watched while I made slow turns. She thinks chatter is coming from arms sliding on L brackets.

I have order the bracket covers, jackets, what ever they are called and will see if that helps.

This ring any bells to any one?


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Sounds normal for the Equalizer hitch... The bracket covers will eliminate about 95% of the noise.


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

The bracket covers mentioned in the previous reply and greasing the hitch head pivot points reduces the noise........nothing will eliminate all of the noise


----------



## mj1angier (Jul 15, 2016)

I understand that there will be noise- clunks, clanks and groans- and not just from my knees, lol.

But this chatter sound at slow turns was over the top. I really thought that one of the stablizer leg had dropped down and was dragging the ground. Stopped in the middle of town and checked.

I got the bracket covers in yesterday and plan to grease the pivot points and give it a try.

But before I can do that I have to work on my F-250. New alternator, vacuum pump and belt tensionor.

No rest for the wicked!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Do not grease the actual point where the bar is touching the "L" bracket. The friction there is part of the engineering.


----------



## mj1angier (Jul 15, 2016)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Do not grease the actual point where the bar is touching the "L" bracket. The friction there is part of the engineering.


Yes got the jackets for brackets. Will lube hitch points at truck


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't forget to check the torque on the bolts for the bar sockets on the hitch head. Be sure the bar socket friction surfaces are greased as well. When those are dry they can make noise too.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Agreed, mine is 8 years old and still makes the same noises...tells me it's working!


----------



## Canadian_250TRS (Sep 22, 2015)

It's a noisy contraption. The L bracket covers help a bunch and greasing the head friction points. Both reduce friction though, so you loose some of the anti-sway effect. Doesn't effect the weight distribution though. Also, keep in mind that once you start greasing, things are going to get messy, so don't grease unless you're prepared for that.


----------

